# Fabisil on Convertible Hood



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

hi Guys,


Just after your opinions and thoughts really.

Have done the 3 stage renovo on my Saab 9-3 Convertible roof:

1. Cleaner
2. Reviver (Its like a black dye) - 2 Coats
3. Ultraproofer - Only just managed to complete one coat on the hood out if a 500ml bottle.


It says to reproof with ultraproofer every 6 months - I really wanted to apply two coats but will have to buy another bottle (Circa £15).

I have heard fabisil works very well as a water proofer and its around the same price for 5 litres.

Question is could I damage my roof by using fabisil as its not a "car product" as such.


Thanks


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I have used it in the past for proofing a clean roof but always use the Renovo proofer after re-colouring.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

No problems to report here and I've used it on several roofs (all mohair). Stinks to high heaven mind!


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

I have applied one coat of renovo proofer after colouring it.

Would I be ok using fabisil on top of this or could it react with the fabisil?

I really wanted two coats of protection on for the winter


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

stinks - even inside the car?

How long does the smell last?

How many months of protection did you get out of it


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

No smell inside the car. The chemical itself smells, but only noticeable whilst applying it. I have only ever applied it to customer's cars and so cannot really comment on longevity, but I used it after strong recommendations on these forums. Expect it to last quite some time.


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

Would it be ok to apply a coat of fabsil over the renovo ultraproofer (applied today) say in the next few weeks?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Fabsil is a spirit and silicone based product that won't damage a hood but is not ideal for protecting softtops as it doesn't contain the UV blocking or anti-bacterial/mildew agents that Renovo Ultraproofer has.

Fabsil will look impressive at the start of its life as the silicone will produce good beading, but it will fade away as the silicone is washed out and only last approx. 3-4 months. 

Ultraproofer will last 6+ months.


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

The first two parts of the renovo kit were great. The cleaner and the restorer (dye) worked very well. 

Im not impressed with the ultra proofer - applied it as the bottle stated. Its dried well and le nice finish. The water beading is absolutely nil . The water just seems to be absorbed by the hood !

Anyone else experienced this ?

I was expecting lots of beading really.

Would putting a coat of fabsil on the roof be ok ? I don't want any reaction with the 3 stage renovo beneath it?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Something not right here.

The single coat of Ultraproofer I applied on my cabriolet beads in little silver balls like ball bearings and I just brush them off when it rains or when its washed. 

Was the hood dry when you applied the Ultraproofer ?

Adding Fabsil won't harm the underlying Renovo products so go ahead if you want but there is something wrong in why UP didnt work properly.


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes the roof was bone dry widow applied the ultra proofer.

I allowed around 36 hours after i applied the reviver - i let it dry naturally for 12 hours out of the sun. Then put it in the sun when it was dry.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Where did you buy the products from - all from the same place ? Were seals all intact ?


----------



## Eaglepete (Apr 9, 2012)

zstd said:


> The first two parts of the renovo kit were great. The cleaner and the restorer (dye) worked very well.
> 
> Im not impressed with the ultra proofer - applied it as the bottle stated. Its dried well and le nice finish. The water beading is absolutely nil . The water just seems to be absorbed by the hood !
> 
> ...


 Have just had the same experience !! The rain was soaking into my roof & had turned small parts of it green so bought the Renovo kit to sort it out !!

The cleaner was ok - had to do 2 coats ( both left for the full 60 minutes & done in one day ) & scrubed it on the second despite the roof not being that dirty but looked nice when dry !!

The renovate was good - again , I gave it 2 coats ( both the following day ) with excellent results when dry - looked almost new :thumb:

The ultra proofer also took 2 coats ( about 800ml ) - the first on the monday mid-morning & as it still wasn't dry by 5pm , the second on tuesday evening about 5pm . This was left in the garage to dry till Wednesday about 7pm !! Results looked spectacular !!

However , Thursday we had heavy rain & to my dismay , the roof still looked wet , although you could see little ' puddles ' forming  
Today during a heavy shower , I noticed that although the roof looked wet , there was water streaming down the rear quarters but was far removed from some of the videos you see where the roof doesn't seem to get wet at all !!

I , like you , am considering a different product on top to 'seal it' , but am very nervous in case I do more damaged than good - I am unhappy about it not beading , but have no doubt that it is going to last !! :wall:

Cheers

Pete


----------

